# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  قريباً .. برنامج Viber على هواتف نوكيا ونظام سيمبيان

## mohamed73

*        يعتبر  برنامج Viber من افضل برامج الرسائل والمكالمات المجانية والذي يعمل على  منصات الـ IOS والأندرويد واكدت شركة Viber رسميا انها تقوم بتطوير نسخة  لتتوافق مع هواتف نوكيا التي تعمل بنظام السيمبيان.
وقام موقع Gsm  Arena بنشر الخبر بعد تواصله مع شركة Viber وجاء التأكيد من الشركة على دعم  نظام السيمبيان ولكن لم تقوم بتحديد موعد طرح التطبيق في متجر تطبيقات  نوكيا “Nokia Store” .
هذا البرنامج الكثير ينتظره ليعمل على اجهزة نوكيا واظن ان اصحاب هواتف النوكيا الآن متشوقين لرؤية البرنامج على هواتفهم.  *

----------


## محمد السيد

شكرا اخى محمد على الخبر

----------


## azar3203

شكرا اخى

----------

